# Breveté SGDG



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2018)

Poking around in the coffers this morning led me to these 'aluminium' Lyotard pedals. I noticed the end was inscribed with Breveté SGDG.
How did we ever live without the internet? Breveté Sans Garantie Du Gouvernement means "_Patent without guarantee of the government"_ 
Further explained as "_without prior examination, at the risk and risk of the applicants and without guarantee of function, novelty and merit of the invention, also with regard to precision or accuracy of description"_
It is on many French items. I've looked at Images to see it on guns, watches, eyeglasses, and fishing reels.


----------



## juvela (Dec 27, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this interesting find.

In 45+ years of cycle work have not before encountered this model.  Suspect it to be a _rara avis._

Probably the single best online resource for vintage bicycle pedals is the Speedplay Museum; alas the model does not there appear.

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill

Model also is also a non-appearer in the Velobase resource.

http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=109

Looked through a number of catalogue pages and old adverts but found none which show this pedal.

We can see it is clear the designer envisioned use with steel crank arms by the length of the spindle's threaded portion.

This image of two pair to Berthet model Nr. 23 pedals illustrates the difference.  The pedal on the lower right has a longer threaded portion intended for use on alloy crank arms while the pedal on the left has the shorter threaded portion.





Here are two Lyotard catalogue pages from 1937 showing some of the early models -









Catalogue page of 1939 -





Portuesi Catalogue page early 1970's -





-----


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 29, 2018)

Here're a few more shots of these pedals. Perhaps they aren't Lyotards. The chrome caps look awfully clean while the pedals themselves are worn.


----------



## juvela (Dec 29, 2018)

-----

Hello again Triumphal VI,

Thanks very much for these most excellent images.  Much appreciated.

Pedal appears to be some variation of the Lyotard model 460D.

If one looks at the illustration of the 460 in the Portuesi listing it is clear that the pattern of the bridge connecting the barrel to the front ant back plates is the same.  The cutouts on the front and back plates also appear to be the same.

The big difference being that the subject pedal has three of its four sides comprised of the single piece of stamped sheet.

The closest thing to this wraparound design in a "rat trap" model is the Nr. 53 shown in the 1937 catalogue pages where all four sides are comprised of a single piece of material.

The newish appearing dustcaps are not a "clinker" for me as these are oftimes lost or damaged in use.  Suspect a previous owner simply replaced them.

Note the very nice counterboring at the inner spindle end on the pedals.  This is something Lyotard did at one time and then cut back on.  Most likely as a cost saving measure.  After a certain date most models received a blunt inner spindle end.  Do not know specific years for this change.

Have you checked the threading to see if they are metric or BSC?  I would expect the odds lean toward metric: 14mm X 1.25.  My guess would be that the spindles will interechange perfectly with those of model # 460D.  If you have access to a 460/460D you could give it a go.

Unfortunately, despite a good deal of exploration have been unable to find a model name/number for the pedal.  So for the time being am thinking of it as a 460D variant.

The Speedplay Museum's illustration for the 460D model, showing a relatively late production example;




-----


----------



## mongeese (Dec 29, 2018)

I think they are australian pedals from the famous racer there. I think his name starts with a C-  - Hoffey or Coppey. 
I do not think caps are correct. Maybe Cofey


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 30, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello again Triumphal VI,
> 
> ...



Found my thread pitch gauge. There's not much difference between 20 tpi and 1.25, but yes it's 14 x 1.25.


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2018)

-----

Thank you!

Ever' l'il bit helps.  

-----


----------

